# B&S governor problem



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

I am a new user with a small engine problem. I have a 22in Murray push mower with a governor problem. I use this old mower to the max, always keeping clean oil and gas, and especially sharp blades. Its light and when raised all the way up will cut the toughest stuff.......The engine is a 5hp Quantum and it has been very reliable for over 6 years; has good compression and does not smoke at all. The problem is the governor. There is no governor action when mowing into the heavy stuff; the engine just bogs down normally. It starts and runs perfectly; I cleaned the exterior carb area to make sure all the throttle and governor spring components were not restricted; I completely dismantled the top looking for a fouled wind vane only to find a mechanical link back into the crankcase. I'm thinking the internal governor has failed, but I'm not sure. Question: Should I trash this mower and get a new one or is it worth fixing. I am not real anxious to split or open a crankcase to find more disappointments like plastics and junk that is not repairable. ANd I can't find a pictorial of the internals on this engine anywhere. I forgot to mention, if I override the throttle it will rev up past the recommended rpm. Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope, if the engine runs its set rpms, (3600 it should be) the governor is doing its job, also what type of grass are you cutting? going to fast, or cutting in wet grass will make em bog, high grass/and or thick will do it too when either two previous reasons are involved, but the governor is doing its job, if it was failed, it would be hunting up and down in rpms, or running excessively past its set rpms. that or stuck on idle if it did get stuck, is the engine speed adjustable by hand, or just runs 3600 all the time? don't trash it, but rather just use it till it gives out, then go buy one with more power. and don't mess with the governor to make it run faster..... also you can get illustrated parts manuals at the briggs and stratton website.


----------



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

Bugman: I don't have this problem when cutting my lawn, even when the grass is a little wet. With a sharp blade it cuts so well that you only notice a very slight decrease in rpm and it keeps on mowing. The problem I am experiencing is when you move from a mowed spot into a patch of rough. The perimeter of my yard has some jap and johnson grass creeping in from the open field. It is a little tough and a little tall, but I have cut this same stuff many times before with no problem. I should hear the engine rev up as the load increases. I don't have a tach but I have a keen ear and can tell when a one lunger is being lugged or overrevved..... listened enough to recognize when there is something way out of line with rpm. There is no movement on the governor link coming out of the side of the block when the engine loads up.....I can slightly nudge the gov link and it responds rapidly like it should. It's still a good mower but I won't be able to do any 5" grass without a governor.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

No doubt you have a governor problem. As you suspect the governor gear is plastic and one of two things has probably happened. The gear has stripped or the keeper let the whole gear assy. and weights fall into the bottom of the engine. Its really a pretty easy fix, just need a new governor assy. either way. Might as well dive into it, the engine is useless like it is. Don't sweat the plastic gear, B&S has been using that for years. 

Mike


----------



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike
grass cutting is about over and I guess I can tackle the governor problem;
where do I start. I know all the basics and have all the tools; but have never cracked open anything smaller than a 1500 vw engine!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, first remove the blade, then the engine, and the blade adapter, some like my little murray may slide right off, others are pressed on or rusted. then afterwards, its just a matter of removing every bolt on the sump and pulling it straight up off the crank. i'd go ahead and order a new pan gasket. you'll most likely have to tap on the pan to get it off.


----------

